# Typhoid vaccine failure warning



## Northerner (Oct 8, 2012)

More than 700,000 people recently immunised against typhoid may not have full protection because of a dud vaccine that has now been recalled, say experts.

Manufacturer Sanofi Pasteur MSD has recalled 88% of its stock - 16 batches - of Typhim Vi vaccine because tests found some samples were too weak.

Anyone immunised with the vaccine since January 2011 could be affected.

Officials stress that the vaccine was safe and posed no health threat.

But it could mean as many as 729,606 people who potentially received the affected vaccine are not fully immunised against typhoid, according to the body that regulates drugs in the UK, the Medicines and Healthcare products Regulatory Agency (MHRA).

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-19873171


----------

